# Sway Bar Links?



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone On Here Very Have A Problem Or Need To Replace There Front Sway Bar Links? They Were Changed At 700 Miles At A Dealer Now The Car Has 1,400 Miles And The Links Are Shot. The Car Has Aftermarket Wheels And Tires. Wheels Are 18' Like The Stock But The Width Is 245 Not 235. And Also Both Front And Rear Wheel Wells Have The Lips Rolled. The Owner Is The 2nd Owner. So What Im Thinking Is The 1st Owner Had It Lowered, Put It Back To Stock Before Turning It In To The Dealer, And Now The Front Struts Are Pissing Out Fluid And The Front Links Are Shot.


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

My right front strut has leaked out and the left one is starting. 19k miles 1 yr old. They are replacing them under warranty next week. The right front tire was down to the belts on the inside too. Sounds like an issue for everyone to watch theirs. Also the STRG Stops were dry(whatever they are).


----------

